# This is cool & addictive



## Stormseed (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday, I was surfing the internet and it happened that I came across this webpage:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf

Check out your reaction level ! I tried many times but I could not go past the *Bobbing bobcat* level


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 9, 2008)

0.1994 seconds - Rocketing Rabbit - oh yes!

Nice link Stormseed.


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 9, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> 0.1994 seconds - Rocketing Rabbit - oh yes!
> 
> Nice link Stormseed


 
that is really a feat ! 

well, i could not keep my eyes open for a longer time without a blink and this requires that you shud do it without a blink of an eye  

I guess you do not wear spectacles ?


----------



## Patience (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah my average is 0.2 seconds. Which doesn't sound bad, but according to them it is...


----------



## schielrn (Jul 9, 2008)

On my 2nd try I got a .1474, the first one was just under 2. One of my sheep was 0 seconds:


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 9, 2008)

> One of my sheep was 0 seconds


 
that is sheer luck, mate  Try that again, I bet, you wud fall into a penalty.


----------



## schielrn (Jul 9, 2008)

I know I hit the penalty the 3rd time I was playing.  3 seconds is quite a penalty.  He lifted his head and I shot thinking he was going lol.


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 9, 2008)

now I am a rocketing rabbit 

 the image does not show up on this page ? why is it that these errors always happen with me ?


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 9, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> the image does not show up on this page ? why is it that these errors always happen with me ?



Because you're not doing it correctly.

In the case of your above post, you've attempted to image link to the .swf file on the site, which is NOT an image file, and not displayed.

Schielrn's post contains a _screenshot_ he took of his results, saved as an image file


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 9, 2008)

oh ok, cool.

i wud try again after i register on a image uploading website. thanks, Kristy.


----------



## schielrn (Jul 9, 2008)

I use flickr at work because photobucket is a blocked site, but I would recommend photobuck because then you can do thumbnail links, so the picture isn't that large like mine is because they would probably prefer the smaller pictures as pointed out in Greg's post here:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=204962&highlight=picture 

I think there was another post too, but couldn't quite find it.


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 10, 2008)

All third party websites are blocked at my workplace, i cannot open any of which you mentioned  

Quite some time ago a trojan named _SEVER.EXE (Win32.Klone.ap) hit the office network and the IT guys had to stay almost 4 days & nights in order to resolve the problem. Since then, all the websites are blocked and only a few pre-declared websites are open at my office. I recommended MrExcel and a few other websites which were checked thoroughly and then approved 

Since then I am more cautious on my home PC as well. I have paid for a powerful antivirus package from F-Secure and also installed a free malware detection software called Spybot. They really help me keep my PC protected from all these adwares, malwares, viruses.

I guess, I will have to do the registering part on these websites from home PC when I leave office in evening.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, after 3 tries, 0.176 (rocketing rabbit).  1st 2 tries I kept shooting when the sheep just lifted it's head to look around.  So I was a sluggish snail....lol


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 10, 2008)

Even I was a snail for my first 2 tries  Very bad to know, no one is a cheetah yet !


----------



## Patience (Jul 10, 2008)

I am nothing if not consistent...


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Stormseed (Jul 10, 2008)

I managed to get this up but did not think of editing the image in a photo editor 

@Bryony, we were the same on first hit


----------

